# Arcadia ellipse 11 watt original lamp



## barrett-5 (31 Oct 2012)

Hi All,
Thanks in advance for any replies can the original tropical bulb be replaced with a daylight bulb? and if so is there an 'optimal' temperature? Will be setting up an arc 2 35l tank.
Thanks
John


----------



## ceg4048 (31 Oct 2012)

Hello,
      Get any bulb that looks nice to you as long as it fits in the socket, and as long as the bulb illuminates when you flip the switch. Optimal temperature is irrelevant.

Cheers,


----------



## Ian Holdich (31 Oct 2012)

theres not to many bulb temps that actually fit these IME.

I swapped mine for a 2800K from B&Q and it looked OK

this is mine 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFKEUTeJQwk

the first is an LED, the second the horrible pink one you get with the arcpod and the third the B&Q bulb.


----------



## GHNelson (31 Oct 2012)

Hi Ian
3rd looks good  
How much was the bulb?
hoggie


----------



## Ian Holdich (31 Oct 2012)

hey mate, the bulb was a fiver...a lot cheaper than the arcadia bulbs.


----------



## GHNelson (31 Oct 2012)

Cheers Ian
I will get one then, if its only a fiver  
hoggie


----------



## jack-rythm (1 Nov 2012)

What's this myth about people needing 6400k or more? I followed this for two years.. lol was I wrong to do this? It seem no has a concern over your 2800k bulb? So nice one !  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ceg4048 (1 Nov 2012)

Yes, you were wrong, for two years. 

Sorry, I didn't promise it would be easy Neo. I only promised that it would be the truth.





Carefully study the data and links presented in the thread==> Cheap ASDA Ikea etc light bulbs

There are a lot of other threads about lights. Some of these might be worth a read or two if you have the time or inclination:
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=11949
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=20813
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=14980
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=8273

Cheers,


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 Nov 2012)

^^^agree, this is one misconception that i got over early on in the hobby as my eyes didn't like those 'plant grow' bulbs. IME you can grow plants under anything, 10000k is where i drew the line as again my eyes didn't like what they were looking at. The plants didn't care....


----------



## jack-rythm (1 Nov 2012)

Great read links there ceg. Can't believe I was sucked into believe something and using that basis all this time. I guess it made sense allthough it was wrong?! Cheers anyway. I'll have a thorough read when I get some time  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barrett-5 (10 Nov 2012)

Hi Ian,
Thanks for the info I did some measuring and it seems that the lamp has a G23 2 Pin Base. Looking this up on line I found that there are 'daylight temp' lightsfor £3-4ish. The only difference appears to be the length bt +3mm. I wonder if these would fit. Do tou have any info on the B & Q one that you baught I cant seem to find it.
Regards
John


----------



## barrett-5 (17 Nov 2012)

Hi All
I purchsed this daylight lamp http://www.thelightbulb.co.uk/product/E ... LS/i-13334 and it fits and works with no problems. Cost £2.83 without P&P.
Regards
John


----------

